# BILLET ALUMINUM LOGO'ED PARTS



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TOP QUAILITY U.S. MADE HYDRAULIC PARTS WITH YOUR CHOICE OF LOGO'S 

CADILLAC , MONTE CARLO , IMPALA (3 DIFFERENT DESIGNS ) , BUICK , OLDS ,BOWTIE , RAIDERS ,AND MORE COMING SOON .......


FULL POLISH ......SHOW QUALITY 


HYDRAULIC BACKING PLATES 55.00 EACH 
HYDRAULIC TANK PLUGS 22.50 EACH
7 RIB MOTOR END CAPS 75.00 EACH 
BULLET MOTOR END CAPS 125.00 EACH 

SWITCH EXTENSIONS 15.00 EACH V2 OR V3
TWISTED SWITCH EXTENSIONS 17.50 EACH 

SWITCH PLATES 
2 HOLE 70.00 
4 HOLE 90.00 
6 HOLE 100.00 
8 HOLE 120.00 

SWITCH PLATE /EXTENIONS V2 OR V3 EXTENSIONS 
2 HOLE 105.00 KIT 
4 HOLE 145.00 KIT 
6 HOLE 185.00 KIT 
8 HOLE 220.00 KIT 

ADD 2.00 EACH IF YOU WANT THE TWISTED EXTESNIONS 


PRICE ARE FOR MONEY ORDER .....ADD 3% IF YOU WANT TO USE PAYPAL TO COVER FEE'S 

MOST ORDER COST 11.00 TO SHIP ANYWHERE IN THE LOWER 48 STATES .....CANADA , HAWAII AND ALASKA PM ME FOR PRICE 

ORDERS OVER 250.00 WILL SHIP FOR FREE :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

NEW IMPALA LOGO ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

HERE ARE SOME SAMPLES ...MORE PICS TO COME 

















lincoln back plates 

















caddy tanks plugs 









lincoln tanks plugs









caddy tanks plates 

















impala logo are ready ....they will be availible lefts and rights or a smaller centered version .




























raiders and caddy plates installed 

















old style wreath newer shield 

















1 off caddy/sj plates 


















NEW CADDY LOGO TANK PLUG .....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

bullet caps are now availible again ...newer taller design...polished with bearing 125.00 each + shipping ....get them while there hot


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

another special deal ....7 rib hydraulic motor caps ....your choice of logo 

regular price 95.00 on sale now for 70.00 + shipping each


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

special deal on v1 switch extensions originally 15.00 each specail deal for 8.50 each + shipping 

we have about a 100 or so and need them gone !!!!!


caddy , buick , lincoln , oldsmobile only 

even better deal with switch plate 

4 hole with v1 extensions 115.00 shipped 
6 hole with v1 extension 135.00 shipped 

money order prices ....add 3% for paypal 

"limited to stock on hand ....when there gone there gone "


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

2 HOLE , 4 HOLE , 6 HOLE ,8 HOLE 
YOUR CHOICE OF 
CADILLAC 
OLDSMOBILE 
BOWTIE 
IMPALA
BUICK 
RAIDERS 
LINCOLN 
FORD 
MONTE CARLO 


PRICES AS FALLOWS .....

2 HOLE HOLE PLATE ONLY 75.00
2 HOLE / EXTENSIONS 105.00











4 HOLE 
PLATE ONLY 90.00 SHIPPED 
EXTENSIONS 4 FOR 65.00 SHIPPED 
PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 145.00 SHIPPED ( SAVE 15.00) 




























6 HOLE 
PLATE ONLY 100.00 SHIPPED 
SWITCH EXTENSIONS SET OF 6 FOR 96.00
PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 185.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 16.00)



































8 HOLE 
PLATE ONLY 110.00 SHIPPED 
EXTENSIONS SET OF 8 128.00
PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 225.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 23.00)



















ADD TWISTED EXTENSIONS TO ANY KIT FOR AN EXTRA 2.00 EACH 

PRICES ARE FOR MONEY ORDER ....ADD 3% FOR PAYPAL


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

HYDUALIC PUMP BLOCKS ALSO COMING SOON


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

new motor cap ........75.00 each + shipping 
all the logos i offer are availibe

this parts is not polished yet ...all parts will be high polished


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

CAPRICE LOGO READY TO GO


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

VERSION 3 EXTENSIONS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

monte logo is done ....thanks to justdeez for the program work 

here is a sample switch extension with the logo 
all parts we offer will be availble with this 
























[/quote]


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

2 HOLE PLATE WITH TWISTED EXTENSIONS


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

nice really nice work!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 5 2010, 01:47 AM~16519350
> *nice really nice work!
> *


THNANKS MAN ...WHERE TRYING :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 5 2010, 02:47 AM~16519350
> *nice really nice work!
> *


shut up and order sum shit :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Feb 6 2010, 09:10 PM~16536200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So I guess you got it today Brian :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by meauli_@Feb 6 2010, 10:19 PM~16536862
> *shut up and order sum shit :biggrin:
> *


should be shipping your order today Uso


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## THA_R_O_C88 (Nov 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 4 2010, 11:00 PM~16518188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW THICK IS THE PLATES?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA_R_O_C88_@Feb 10 2010, 03:16 PM~16574527
> *HOW THICK IS THE PLATES?
> *


3/8


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Colorado Lowrider (Mar 28, 2009)

wat ways do you have to order???


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

good looking stuff


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by meauli_@Feb 6 2010, 11:19 PM~16536862
> *shut up and order sum shit :biggrin:
> *


dont let say your real name uce! :biggrin: im undecided wat to order. too many to choose from. monte, chevy or the lincoln.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Lowrider_@Feb 12 2010, 07:54 PM~16598008
> *wat ways do you have to order???
> *


PAYMENT WISE ITS MONEY ORDER , MONEY GRAM OR PAYPAL :wow:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 5 2010, 01:43 AM~16517949
> *bullet caps are now availible again ...newer taller design...polished with bearing 125.00 each + shipping ....get them while there hot
> 
> 
> ...


how do these attach?


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 4 2010, 10:43 PM~16517949
> *bullet caps are now availible again ...newer taller design...polished with bearing 125.00 each + shipping ....get them while there hot
> 
> 
> ...


these look sic


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 13 2010, 02:27 PM~16603308
> *how do these attach?
> *


With the standard motor bolts


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 4 2010, 09:44 PM~16517985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 4 2010, 09:40 PM~16517900
> *TOP QUAILITY U.S. MADE HYDRAULIC PARTS WITH YOUR CHOICE OF LOGO'S
> 
> CADILLAC , MONTE CARLO , IMPALA (3 DIFFERENT DESIGNS ) , BUICK , OLDS ,BOWTIE , RAIDERS ,AND MORE COMING SOON .......
> ...


TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SPECIAL DEAL ON THESE 35.00 EACH + SHIPPING 

3 AVAILIBLE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Super Quality Work


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

duceoutdaroof YOUR ORDER IS SHIPPING TODAY .....THANKS FOR YOUR PATIENCE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

To the top


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 4 2010, 09:40 PM~16517900
> *TOP QUAILITY U.S. MADE HYDRAULIC PARTS WITH YOUR CHOICE OF LOGO'S
> 
> CADILLAC , MONTE CARLO , IMPALA (3 DIFFERENT DESIGNS ) , BUICK , OLDS ,BOWTIE , RAIDERS ,AND MORE COMING SOON .......
> ...


TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks RICH


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2010, 10:17 PM~16768310
> *Thanks Dave
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great ..... But who is Dave ? :wow:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 2 2010, 09:12 PM~16778020
> *Looks great ..... But who is Dave ? :wow:
> *


My bad i meant RICH.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 2 2010, 08:26 PM~16778260
> *My bad i meant RICH.
> *


Lol lol


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 4 2010, 10:44 PM~16517985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for 4 olds ones shipped to 85202 mesa az


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Mar 8 2010, 10:36 PM~16835216
> *how much for 4 olds ones shipped to 85202 mesa az
> *


115.00 FOR THE OLDER DESIGN EXTENSIONS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

wheelspecialists thanks for the bizzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

custom ltd wheel chips 65.00 shipped set of 4


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

post a pic of the caprice switch plate with the extensions with it.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Mar 26 2010, 05:00 AM~17005926
> *post a pic of the caprice switch plate with the extensions with it.
> *


SORRY COULDNT FIND ONE


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

Rich,

Thanks for getting those parts together for me today! That was cool of you to do on a Sunday..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 28 2010, 08:57 PM~17029343
> *Rich,
> 
> Thanks for getting those parts together for me today! That was cool of you to do on a Sunday..
> *


NO PROBLEM JASON ...I APPRECIATE THE BIZ AND IT WAS GOOD MEETTING YOU


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TYT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ALL PENDING ORDERS SHIPPING TUESDAY ....THANKS FOR THE PATIENCE


----------



## ski187ttle (Jun 7, 2006)

Could you do something like this on the backing plates? If so how much?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ski187ttle_@Apr 10 2010, 12:54 PM~17153112
> *Could you do something like this on the backing plates? If so how much?
> 
> 
> ...


125.00 TO SET UP THE LOGO AND THE ONE OF MACHINIG CHARGE (ONE TIME FEE PER PART MADE )+ 55.00 PER PLATE


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 4 2010, 11:00 PM~16518188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for 2?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 12 2010, 07:57 AM~17167473
> *how much for 2?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 4 2010, 11:00 PM~16518188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PM price for 2


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Apr 12 2010, 10:16 AM~17168800
> *PM price for 2
> *


done :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

nice stuff


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 12 2010, 08:53 PM~17175173
> *nice stuff
> *


THANKS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

LIVIN LOW .....YOUR ORDER IS SHIPPING TODAY ....THNAKS FOR YOUR PATIENCE .....WHOS NEXT ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 4 2010, 09:40 PM~16517900
> *TOP QUAILITY U.S. MADE HYDRAULIC PARTS WITH YOUR CHOICE OF LOGO'S
> 
> CADILLAC , MONTE CARLO , IMPALA (3 DIFFERENT DESIGNS ) , BUICK , OLDS ,BOWTIE , RAIDERS ,AND MORE COMING SOON .......
> ...


ttt


----------



## STREETWERKZ (Jun 12, 2007)

can you anodize the switch plates before you engrave them?


for instance, I want a black anodized 6 (six) hole panel with the cadillac logo and the rest of the engraving afterwards.

so the plate is black and all the engraving is bare metal. biggrin.gif


seems simple enough. please PM me when you get the time.


----------



## bigtex86 (Nov 5, 2009)

how much for plat n swiches monte carlo logo ???????


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREETWERKZ_@Apr 17 2010, 10:00 PM~17225440
> *can you anodize the switch plates before you engrave them?
> for instance, I want a black anodized 6 (six) hole panel with the cadillac logo and the rest of the engraving afterwards.
> 
> ...


ITS A GREAT IDEA ....BUT I THINK THE COST MIGHT PRICE IT OUT OF THE GAME


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigtex86_@Apr 19 2010, 04:19 PM~17240283
> *how much for plat n swiches monte carlo logo ???????
> *


PM SENT


----------



## STREETWERKZ (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 20 2010, 09:54 AM~17247784
> *ITS A GREAT IDEA ....BUT I THINK THE COST MIGHT PRICE IT OUT OF THE GAME
> *



how much are we talking? because that's how i want to do it. :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREETWERKZ_@Apr 18 2010, 12:00 AM~17225440
> *can you anodize the switch plates before you engrave them?
> for instance, I want a black anodized 6 (six) hole panel with the cadillac logo and the rest of the engraving afterwards.
> 
> ...


i get what your sayin that sounds like it be nice.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREETWERKZ_@Apr 17 2010, 10:00 PM~17225440
> *can you anodize the switch plates before you engrave them?
> for instance, I want a black anodized 6 (six) hole panel with the cadillac logo and the rest of the engraving afterwards.
> 
> ...


puttin a call into the machinest ....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

BIG L.A THNAKS FOR THE BIZ .....WILL SHIP MID NEXT WEEK ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SIN SIXTY AND BIG_TYMER YOUR SWITCH PLATES ARE GOING OUT TODAY ....THANKS AGAIN FOR THE BIZ


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Due to a 66% increase in cost on door lock knobs I will not be offering these anymore ....sorry for any inconvience


----------



## STREETWERKZ (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 21 2010, 12:19 PM~17260250
> *puttin a call into the machinest ....
> *




what he say? :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREETWERKZ_@Apr 27 2010, 08:24 AM~17317139
> *what he say?  :biggrin:
> *


SENT HIM A TEXT AND NOTHIN YET


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

:biggrin: nice work bRO


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## STREETWERKZ (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 27 2010, 01:46 PM~17320408
> *SENT HIM A TEXT AND NOTHIN YET
> *



still interested. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREETWERKZ_@May 6 2010, 08:19 AM~17408703
> *still interested.  :biggrin:
> *


SORRY BRO HE IS NOT INTERESTED IN DOING IT


----------



## STREETWERKZ (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 6 2010, 01:29 PM~17411157
> *SORRY BRO HE IS NOT INTERESTED IN DOING IT
> *



suckssss! it would have been really clean too.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREETWERKZ_@May 6 2010, 07:32 PM~17414376
> *suckssss!    it would have been really clean too.
> *


SORRY MAN


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2010, 11:17 PM~16768310
> *Thanks RICH
> 
> 
> ...


sik


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## YOGI1964 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 4 2010, 10:43 PM~16517965
> *
> 
> 
> ...



STILL HAVE THESE?


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 4 2010, 10:46 PM~16518005
> *2 HOLE , 4 HOLE , 6 HOLE ,8 HOLE
> YOUR CHOICE OF
> CADILLAC
> ...



HOW MUCH FOR THE FOUR HOLE CADDY WITH TWISTED EXTENSIONS TO 84115 WITH PAYPAL??? :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOGI1964_@May 14 2010, 08:50 PM~17495281
> *STILL HAVE THESE?
> *


With what logo?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

all pending orders shipping by wedsday or sooner ....thanks for the patience


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 4 2010, 04:51 PM~17697957
> *TTT
> *


how much for the Impala switch plate (4 hole) and 4 bowtie extensions shipped to 87121. thanks in advance.. Ken


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUV4LACS_@Jun 4 2010, 06:17 PM~17699046
> *how much for the Impala switch plate (4 hole) and 4 bowtie extensions shipped to 87121.  thanks in advance.. Ken
> *


155.00 shipped money order or 159.50 paypal 

1 week to make... 2-3 days to ship

let me know 

Rich


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

back up


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## YOGI1964 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 15 2010, 08:54 AM~17497863
> *With what logo?
> *


 CADILLAC


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOGI1964_@Jul 13 2010, 09:42 PM~18042169
> *CADILLAC
> *


Let me know what you where looking for ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

grounded4now THANKS FOR THE BIZ ....YOURS WILL SHIP MID TO LATE THIS WEEK


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 4 2010, 10:43 PM~16517949
> *bullet caps are now availible again ...newer taller design...polished with bearing 125.00 each + shipping ....get them while there hot
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of these in a trunk????


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jul 29 2010, 12:08 PM~18175171
> *any pics of these in a trunk????
> *


soon :wow:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 30 2010, 11:11 AM~18185222
> *soon  :wow:
> *


Sup Rich


TTT for the homie


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ALL PENDING ORDERS SHIPPING TODAY ...THANKS FOR YOUR PATIENCE ?>


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

yogi1964 and streetbanger your parts will ship tuesday ....thanks for the patience


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

-








-


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

How much for the caddy backing paltes?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Oct 1 2010, 11:43 PM~18716592
> *How much for the caddy backing paltes?
> *


60.00 Each


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Mr Cheese, when I get doe, I will definitely be coming your way. Are you planning on offering these pieces for a while still?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 6 2010, 05:41 PM~18754803
> *Mr Cheese, when I get doe, I will definitely be coming your way. Are you planning on offering these pieces for a while still?*


no plans on stopping :biggrin:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STREETWERKZ_@Apr 18 2010, 01:00 AM~17225440
> *can you anodize the switch plates before you engrave them?
> for instance, I want a black anodized 6 (six) hole panel with the cadillac logo and the rest of the engraving afterwards.
> 
> ...


damn so u couldnt do this to the tank plates either then could u :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Oct 8 2010, 09:28 PM~18770814
> *damn so u couldnt do this to the tank plates either then could u  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


anything is possible for the right money


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

alll pending orders shipping today ....thanks for your patience


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREETWERKZ_@Apr 18 2010, 01:00 AM~17225440
> *can you anodize the switch plates before you engrave them?
> for instance, I want a black anodized 6 (six) hole panel with the cadillac logo and the rest of the engraving afterwards.
> 
> ...


GET IT DONE, AND TAKE IT TOO A POWDERCOATER. IF HE GOT SKILLZ, HE SHOULD BE ABLE TO DO WHAT YOU NEED DONE. I HAD SOME WORK DONE ON SOME ENGRAVED VALVE COVERS, AND HE WAS ABLE TO POWDERCOAT IT, AND NOT AFFECT THE ENGRAVING.


HEY CHEESE YOU GOT ANY EL CAMINO SHIT, OR CAN GET IT DONE. BACKING PLATES, 6 HOLE SWITCH, AND KNOCK OFF CHIPS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 31 2010, 03:45 AM~18951189
> *GET IT DONE, AND TAKE IT TOO A POWDERCOATER.  IF HE GOT SKILLZ, HE SHOULD BE ABLE TO DO WHAT YOU NEED DONE.  I HAD SOME WORK DONE ON SOME ENGRAVED VALVE COVERS, AND HE WAS ABLE TO POWDERCOAT IT, AND NOT AFFECT THE ENGRAVING.
> HEY CHEESE YOU GOT ANY EL CAMINO SHIT, OR CAN GET IT DONE.  BACKING PLATES, 6 HOLE SWITCH, AND KNOCK OFF CHIPS
> *


NOTHING FOR THE ELCO MAN ....I CAN DO BOWTIE STUFF IF YOU LIKE ?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

very nice


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

here are a few quick drawings of plates we are thinking of making !
trying to get a feel for what everyone would like ? 
If everyone can let me know what # they like that would bee koo ?

If any one wants to come up with there own design and post it up we will consider it too! Remember we are making these products for you guys so any help would be appreciated !!!!


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

:thumbsup: #4 looks good uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Nov 2 2010, 10:11 PM~18973132
> *:thumbsup: #4 looks good uffin:
> *


Thanks for the input !


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

5. LOOKS GOOD TO ME


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Nov 3 2010, 05:11 AM~18973132
> *:thumbsup: #4 looks good uffin:
> *


x2


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Nov 19 2010, 10:28 PM~19115776
> *x2
> *


thanks for the input :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

4 or even 1 would be my choice


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Nov 22 2010, 10:25 AM~19132645
> *4 or even 1 would be my choice
> *


thanks for input ....look like we have a tie between 3 and 4


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 4 2010, 09:40 PM~16517900
> *TOP QUAILITY U.S. MADE HYDRAULIC PARTS WITH YOUR CHOICE OF LOGO'S
> 
> CADILLAC , MONTE CARLO , IMPALA (3 DIFFERENT DESIGNS ) , BUICK , OLDS ,BOWTIE , RAIDERS ,AND MORE COMING SOON .......
> ...


ttt


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

up


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 14 2010, 03:40 PM~18566761
> *Are these motor caps available, if so whats the ticket?
> -
> 
> ...


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 14 2010, 03:40 PM~18566761
> *-
> 
> 
> ...


*Are these motor caps available, if so whats the ticket?*


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

604EMPIRE YOUR WILL SHIP TOMMARROW ...THANKS FOR THE BIZ USO


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Dec 26 2010, 05:18 PM~19425763
> *Are these motor caps available, if so whats the ticket?
> *


LET ME FIND OUT ....I WILL PM YOU AS SOON AS I KNOW


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 3 2011, 10:50 AM~19490438
> *LET ME FIND OUT ....I WILL PM YOU AS SOON AS I KNOW
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

chewie and ak5000 i should have your orders ready next week ....i will pm you when they are shipping ....thanks for the biz


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Dec 26 2010, 05:18 PM~19425763
> *Are these motor caps available, if so whats the ticket?
> *


me to :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic7impala_@Jan 28 2011, 01:26 PM~19723764
> *me to :biggrin:
> *


125.00


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

back ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 18 2010, 01:04 PM~16651898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any deals on Impala logo backing plates???


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 3 2011, 04:45 PM~19780294
> *any deals on Impala logo backing  plates???
> *


PM SENT


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Your monte carlo plate is awesome!! Good job :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 4 2011, 03:57 PM~19789848
> *Your monte carlo plate is awesome!! Good job :thumbsup:
> *


thanks we are trying :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Recs64 and capricesun thanks for the orders will pm you guys as soon as I ship!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

PM SENT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Great work homie.


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

any deals on caddy tank plugs?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TUKINSTANG_@Mar 5 2011, 02:25 AM~20020493
> *any deals on caddy tank plugs?
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

all pending orders will be shipping tommarrow usps priority mail ....everyone should have parts by wedsday or sooner 

thanks for everyones patience 

Rich


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*i like the oldsmobile and caddi 4 hole switch panel...... * :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 13 2011, 04:43 PM~20082859
> *i like the oldsmobile and caddi 4 hole switch panel......  :thumbsup:
> *


buy one ....lol :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 17 2011, 12:55 PM~20114218
> *buy one ....lol  :biggrin:
> *


*in do time.....* :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 4 2010, 10:43 PM~16517949
> *bullet caps are now availible again ...newer taller design...polished with bearing 125.00 each + shipping ....get them while there hot
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

eloco mondo and Biz-Mn thnaks for the biz ....will ship in 7-10 working days


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PURA SANGRE_@Mar 24 2011, 06:09 PM~20172700
> *pm sent
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

all pending order should ship mid to late next week ...thanks for your patience 

Rich


----------



## Elbomberaso (Sep 3, 2010)

any deals on lincoln backing plates 2....Califas shipped???


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elbomberaso_@Apr 1 2011, 09:28 PM~20240614
> *any deals on lincoln backing plates 2....Califas shipped???
> *


pm sent


----------



## Elbomberaso (Sep 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 5 2011, 11:20 AM~20264488
> *pm sent
> *



resend pm didnt get it homie


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elbomberaso_@Apr 6 2011, 03:10 PM~20275787
> *resend pm didnt get it homie
> *


done


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

TTT cant believe ive skipped over this topic and never viewed..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## livnlo (Jun 21, 2010)

hello i love your stuff...looking for a price for a six switch plate with lincoln logo and twisted extensions shipped to 04103. i couldnt find a pic of exactly what i was looking for open to ideas


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livnlo_@Apr 17 2011, 07:16 PM~20361125
> *hello i love your stuff...looking for a price for a six switch plate with lincoln logo and twisted extensions shipped to 04103. i couldnt find a pic of exactly what i was looking for open to ideas
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

61 impala on 3 your lincoln plate and extensions went out today ...thanks for your biz and your patience


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 27 2011, 11:38 PM~20436504
> *Ttt
> *


sup brother how you been!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 27 2011, 09:09 PM~20436829
> *sup brother how you been!!
> *


Been good man ...how it going in sunny florida ?!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 28 2011, 12:26 PM~20439689
> *Been good man ...how it going in sunny florida ?!
> *


cant complain.... you need to come out here and take minivaca and hit up some strip clubs :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 28 2011, 11:40 AM~20440514
> *cant complain.... you need to come out here and take minivaca and hit up some strip clubs :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: sounds good ...lol


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 28 2011, 05:42 PM~20441751
> *:wow:  sounds good ...lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt....finnally getting a hang on this new forum format ....dam i am not good with change lol


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

back ttt


----------



## DR.Luxurious (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey nice products.
Looking lincoln 4 hole switch plate with logo switch extentions.
Shipping to Langley BC, Canada

Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

BMW740i said:


> Hey nice products.
> Looking lincoln 4 hole switch plate with logo switch extentions.
> Shipping to Langley BC, Canada
> 
> Thanks


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

back ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

raw work


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:Nice products homie,


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Do to multiple issue with the supplier I will no longer be selling these products ...sorry for any inconvience


----------

